# moss on shingles



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

i need to pressure wash some moss thats growing on some roof shingles. any advice on a product?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Whatever happen to Pressure Pro?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

DO NOT PRESSURE WASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Soft wash.........................


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> DO NOT PRESSURE WASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Soft wash.........................


I 2nd that!


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

right, but no stores in my area carry anything specifically for moss on asphalt shingles, so again any suggestions?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://roofcleaningforums.com/


----------



## JoeG (Jul 9, 2010)

I usually use jomax and bleach and a soft/medium bristle brush and it does the job. Never pressure wash asphalt shingles! Well unless you dont mind fixing a few and possible leaks into house.

I havent used it yet but I did see a new product by Jomax at Lowes specifically made for cleaning roofs....roof cleaner


----------

